

Network Solutions breach exposed 500k credit cards - there
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/25/network_solutions_ecommerce_breach/

======
holdenk
Most of the time I see people looking for different payment processors,
security doesn't even seem to enter the list. Is this something that we need
to consider when picking a processor, or are they all pretty much equal?

